
Why Microsoft and Warner Archived the Original Superman Movie on a Glass Disc - eaguyhn
https://variety.com/2019/film/news/project-silica-superman-warner-bros-microsoft-1203390459/
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Yawn. 75GB only?

Commercially available since about 2010 with 100GB

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-DISC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-DISC)
[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BD-
XL#BDXL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BD-XL#BDXL) [3]
[https://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-98912-M-Disc-100GB-
Surface/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-98912-M-Disc-100GB-
Surface/dp/B011PGT2FQ/)

~~~
tenebrisalietum
I would bet the glass will outlive the M-DISC.

------
ptah
> "Glass has a very, very long lifetime"

Did he say that with a straight face

EDIT: > “If you take a hammer to it, you can smash glass.”

Most people wouldn't need a hammer

~~~
tenebrisalietum
They're obviously talking about storage lifetime, i.e. sitting in the same
place for many centuries. But it's a good point as you wouldn't want to store
something like this for 1000 years in a place where there are earthquakes
unless you adequately protect it.

